# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Ray trượt Made in VietNam

## h-d

nay em tranh thủ chạy qua bãi lớ gớ mua được 2 cái bàn máy đúng ý em, đang định phay thì mau được luôn, vừa rẻ vừa như ý hehe.

đi bãi thấy mấy bộ ray ngắn ngắn ngon, em định mua về làm mấy bộ Z cho máy lớn. Cầm lên thấy made in vietnam. giờ em mới biết VN cũng có chỗ nào đó SX, chụp kiểu ảnh cho các cụ xem. Em thây VN là thôi không mua, có cụ nào dùng thử chưa và thấy chất lượng thế nào.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Chà, cặp ray này trong máy nào tháo ra vậy bác. Việt Nam mình làm được cái này thì sau này CNC sẽ phổ thông như điện thoại rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> nay em tranh thủ chạy qua bãi lớ gớ mua được 2 cái bàn máy đúng ý em, đang định phay thì mau được luôn, vừa rẻ vừa như ý hehe.
> 
> đi bãi thấy mấy bộ ray ngắn ngắn ngon, em định mua về làm mấy bộ Z cho máy lớn. Cầm lên thấy made in vietnam. giờ em mới biết VN cũng có chỗ nào đó SX, chụp kiểu ảnh cho các cụ xem. Em thây VN là thôi không mua, có cụ nào dùng thử chưa và thấy chất lượng thế nào.


misumi làm ở vn, ở biên hoà với vsip thì phải
THK hình như có nhà máy ở phía bắc

b.r

----------


## Ga con

Đúng là trong KCN Việt Nam - Singapore ở Bình Dương cụ Linh ạ. Hơn 10 năm trước e có vào đó 1 lần, nghe bảo thì đến giờ cũng hơn 15-20 năm hoạt động rồi.
Chất lượng thì cũng của mấy anh Jap-Sing quản lý hết mà cụ chủ lo gì. Còn ngon giá rẻ là e bụp thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Made in VN còn ngon hơn nhiều mấy cây china giả taiwan đó ạ.
Đừng nghĩ made in vn mà xem thường, giá cũng mặn như muối ấy. Vì là tạm nhập tái xuất, QC theo thị trường. VN mình làm được nhiều món dữ nhưng xuất khẩu cả.
Ngay cả Samsung VN, có tiêu chuẩn riêng cho thị trường âu mỹ và riêng hàn quốc. Máy cho thị trường hàn quốc luôn được ưu ái hơn.

----------

hung1706

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp này hình như size 20 .làm truc z thì hơi ngắn. Có 2cặp còn khá mới. Nhìn ảnh có vẻ hôm em cũng cầm lên rùi .ko biết hãng nào và hơi ngắn .ray có cánh .nên em cũng ko mua. Nói chung ngoại hình còn mới và đẹp

----------

hoangmanh

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Các cụ cứ khinh hàng việt nam mà lại mua hàng chị na. Made in Việt Nam thật nhưng tiêu chuẩn thì theo Nhật và Châu Âu. Việt Nam mình giờ gia công cho nước ngoài nhiều nhưng không xài ở Việt Nam toàn xuất khẩu.
Đơn giản như một đôi giầy NIKE cũng made in Việt Nam, nhưng bán ở Việt Nam chỉ được 500K-700K xuất khẩu giá cao gấp từ 1.5-2. nguyên liệu thì như nhau thế mới đau.

----------


## CKD

Nike giá xuất xưởng không bao nhiêu đâu ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Nike giá xuất xưởng không bao nhiêu đâu ạ.


10 <> 15usd là mắc lắm rồi, có điều đơn hàng là nhiều triệu đôi thôi àh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Các cụ cứ khinh hàng việt nam mà lại mua hàng chị na. Made in Việt Nam thật nhưng tiêu chuẩn thì theo Nhật và Châu Âu. Việt Nam mình giờ gia công cho nước ngoài nhiều nhưng không xài ở Việt Nam toàn xuất khẩu.
> Đơn giản như một đôi giầy NIKE cũng made in Việt Nam, nhưng bán ở Việt Nam chỉ được 500K-700K xuất khẩu giá cao gấp từ 1.5-2. nguyên liệu thì như nhau thế mới đau.


Không phải em khinh hàng made in VN mà là cầm ray lên không biết của hãng nào và ray hơi ngắn lên ko mua thôi.Hãng Nhật mà sx tại VN thì tốt hơn hàng tàu nhiều mà.
Tất nhiên Hàng sx bên JApan thường vẫn tốt hơn.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Logo Misumi

Làm tại Saigon Precision

Trong KCX Linh Trung

Nhà máy 100% vốn JP.

Thuộc Misumi group, là 1 tập đoàn Nhật bản, có nhiều nhánh ở nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới

Còn cái Misu mi ở VN là do Misumi Singapore mở.

Trước đay nhiều công ty hay mua hàng tự d8o65ng hóa và linh kiện khuôn mẫu của misumi

Tớ cũng hay mua hàng của hãng này... cho đến một ngày gặp 1 khách hàng JP tớ quen thói lập dự án dùng hàng của Misumi... tên Nhật bổn nói, hãng này rất OK nhưng ngay cả bọn tao còn thấy giá mắc!

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, h-d

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Thì ra là Misumi .chất lượng ok là dc rồi còn giá mắc thì là với hàng mới.còn mua cũ thì bãi nó bán theo kg .như nhau hết.
hàng japan mới e ko dám hỏi giá ạh .

----------


## h-d

không phải như các cụ nghĩ là khinh hàng VN, em không quan tâm sản phẩm SX ở đâu mà chỉ cần tiêu chuẩn chất lượng của nó. Cái chính là thấy made in vietnam và tên hãng lạ nên không mua. Nhưng thực tế em có quan sát rất kỹ bề mặt sản phẩm, phần kim loại khá đẹp, riêng phần nhựa của block thì bề mặt xấu, không phẳng bề mặt, hơi uấn éo. Hàng lạ chưa biết nên không mua thôi à, chứ hãng khác quen thuộc là em hốt rồi à

----------


## terminaterx300

> Logo Misumi
> 
> Làm tại Saigon Precision
> 
> Trong KCX Linh Trung
> 
> Nhà máy 100% vốn JP.
> 
> Thuộc Misumi group, là 1 tập đoàn Nhật bản, có nhiều nhánh ở nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới
> ...


ngày xưa còn mua dc mấy thục ký ray lỗi của tụi nó về làm can với chêm máy, bán đúng ve chai chỉ vì lỗi nhiệt luyện lên màu sai 

giờ hết oài, bị các đầu sỏ ôm show oài

----------


## nhatson

đúng roài, cty ở linh trung ợ, em có thấy 1 ít trượt dạng mini của em nó, hàng OEM cho tbị dì đấy vì nó cắt ngắn sẵn, cảm quan ban đầu ko bằng dòng tương dương của hiwin

tbi bi giờ cũng ko ôm bi bằng lá thép như cái misumi trong hình nữa

----------


## Kokono

Sao bác chủ dị ứng với Made In Vietnam vậy !!! Nên ủng hộ hàng Made In Vietnam nếu chất lượng chấp nhận được.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Chà, cặp ray này trong máy nào tháo ra vậy bác. Việt Nam mình làm được cái này thì sau này CNC sẽ phổ thông như điện thoại rồi


Công nghệ nhật bản, thiết kế nhật, Máy móc gia công ,dụng cụ nhật bản luôn .....
Chúng ta  -bê cục sắt bỏ vào máy ,ấn nút start, chạy xong bê cục sắt ra, thay dao cụ, chỉnh sửa khi kt ko đạt ... có lẽ chỉ vậy thôi
----Bao giờ CNC phổ thông như điện thoại thì VN chúng ta mới làm được cái này-----

----------


## nhatson

> Công nghệ nhật bản, thiết kế nhật, Máy móc gia công ,dụng cụ nhật bản luôn .....
> Chúng ta  -bê cục sắt bỏ vào máy ,ấn nút start, chạy xong bê cục sắt ra, thay dao cụ, chỉnh sửa khi kt ko đạt ... có lẽ chỉ vậy thôi
> ----Bao giờ CNC phổ thông như điện thoại thì VN chúng ta mới làm được cái này-----


nhiều hơn như vậy 1 chút, ví dụ như trước kia marker bằng điện hoá, hôm nay mark bằng cnc khắc chữ, máy khắc made in vit nam với part của misumi
trước kia dây chuyền japan vô bi thủ công,nay vô bi tự động bằng máy... vv

có nhiều cơ hội, cần có 1 cái duyên để nắm bắt + quyết tâm để theo đuổi

b.r

----------

